# WE HAVE KITTS!!!! YAY~ and a quick question~ update!



## xotatiannaxo (Mar 4, 2011)

one of our does JUST had her kits! she made a PERFECT nest lined it with LOTS of fur and had her babies!!!  i know for sure she had two, not sure how many more, didnt want to bother them or the doe.  pictures soon!

so question # 1- we have another doe due today, she also made a nest and pulled fur, and shes HUGE! so, if the first doe only did have 2 and he 2nd doe had 8 or more should i give the 1st one some of the kits? so there are more in the nest to keep each other warm??

questions 2- i was going to take the kits and bring them out to the does 2 times a day, BUT im thinkingi wont b/c they made such great nest and are staying out of the nesting box... so im thinking of leaving them with the does b.c they are doing so well with the kits... but i was thinking of bringing them in at night in case it gets to cold? yes, no?? not sure what to do


Doe- 2 had her kits, she had 7 or 8, and doe one also had 7 or 8!!!! yay so excited!


----------



## dewey (Mar 4, 2011)

xotatiannaxo said:
			
		

> one of our does JUST had her kits! she made a PERFECT nest lined it with LOTS of fur and had her babies!!!  i know for sure she had two, not sure how many more, didnt want to bother them or the doe.  pictures soon!
> 
> so question # 1- we have another doe due today, she also made a nest and pulled fur, and shes HUGE! so, if the first doe only did have 2 and he 2nd doe had 8 or more should i give the 1st one some of the kits? so there are more in the nest to keep each other warm??
> 
> ...


Congrats on the litters.   Looks like question #1 has its answer!

How cold is it there and what type of set up do they have?


----------



## xotatiannaxo (Mar 4, 2011)

dewey said:
			
		

> xotatiannaxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup question number one is answered, the one had ten and the other nine!!  pretty happy!

and its about 20 give or take... they are in a shed, not heated or insulted. just a shed. it gets pretty cold in there but warmer then out side, but not buy much


----------

